# Interior painting Vancouver Wa



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Here's my system on new construction interiors. Works well for me. Most productive system I've found. This one was a job in Vancouver Washington


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Great work 
Man a ton of taping but again great work


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Phinnster said:


> Great work
> Man a ton of taping but again great work[/QUOTEThanks. Yes, a fair amount of masking but well worth it. 40 man hours in that job. (including lacquer work)
> That space was approx 2500 sq ft. I had 24 man hours (3 days) in priming, and two coats (3 colors not counting ceilings) The first 16 hours was prime, two coat ceilings, and first coat walls. I put 16 hours (two days) into prepping and spraying lacquer on trim package. And after trim package, I cut and rolled a finish coat on all walls in an 8 hour day.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

That's great man 
Can u tell is about the lacquer 
Do you need to mix with anything ? Sanding in between coats ? Can u brush if you need to touch up ?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

The lacquer was Rudd Pre-Catalyzed Satin. I sand between coats. It is not brushable, but can be touched up with Deft which is a brushable lacquer. You do have to redo the entire section though


----------

